# alcohol numbs my ibs-LG



## 21901 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been sufferring from IBS-LG for the past 5 years. The only time i am not bothered by it is when i have had a few drinks. I know that this can be linked to a stress issue because booze helps mello you out, and it seems to relax my colon. The problem is that i am really starting to drink way too much. The only way i can go out with friends anymore is if i have a few beers before i meet with them, and then i end up getting drunk throughout the night. I have fun going out but just dont like the fact that i HAVE to drink to go out of the house. I have started drinking sometimes before i even go out to run errands and stuff like that. I am not saying i am a full blown alcoholic or anything, but i am definitely developing a serious habit with getting drunk. I have always been the party type so i like to drink, but i dont like that i HAVE to drink to feel comfortable. Unfortunately that's how it has been since this ibs started, been getting worse as of late...


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

"_i am definitely developing a serious habit with getting drunk_" + "_the fact that i HAVE to drink to go out of the house_" = alcoholism. Be very careful.Sandi~


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah man i know that calming effect that alcohol brings but just try not to depend on booze that much, like sandi was saying alcoholism


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

trying2maintainits good when you have found something that helps to lessen your pain with ibs, but the fact that its alcohol...i dont know...thats a bit too risque'...dont you think? You might want to try other alternatives, if possible, for your safety, and the safety of others.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,I like a drink too- sometimes i feel less anxious when i do. However- i dont make a habit of doing it too often- i mean, i drink pretty much daily, but only one- sometimes none. Maybe once a week i will drink a lot if im out with friends. I know i will have lots of people telling me about the evils of alcohol now, but i would like to emphasise that its not such a huge taboo in the UK. lol. And i dont do it to help with symptoms. Ever. I only drink when i am out with friends. i dont drink at home.Try something else that relaxes you, a hot bath, a relaxation tape or something. Alcohol is not good if you rely on it to help you do normal things, like shopping and errands.


----------



## 13858 (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel the same way. I have IBS-D and pretty much always having a rumbling, achey stomach. When I go out drinking with friends, it continues to be crampy until about 2 or 3 drinks, and then it disappears. It's such an incredible feeling, a feeling I have not felt since a I was a little girl. I love it! But the next day, it's back to the same painful situation. It's a strange concept, though. I mean, the alcohol temporarily calms my stomach (as it does to many other parts of the body!) but I'm sure it also makes it worse for the next day. Not exactly a great solution to the problem. How can something so harmful (i.e.the next day or in the long run) be such a great, temporary relief? It really helps me to read these posts and see that other college-age kids out there are dealing with this, too!


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Alcohol is a pain killer, and drinking it leads to an altered state of reality, so yes it does work to stop the pain. There are better ways to not stress out than the bottle. And it's not likely to help your gut any in the long run. It's more likely to make the situation worse, which will make the pain worse the following day, which will lead you back to the alcohol to heal the pain. It's not the most friendly of cycles to get stuck in.


----------



## 19578 (Feb 8, 2006)

i totally hear ya on that - unfortunately if you keep it up it only worsens the problem. i sobered up about a little over a 1 1/2 ago. i still struggle with constipation and unfortunately all my drinking only hurt my digestive track more.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome mae 77


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I have the same problem. If a bunch of my friends are coming over or we're going out somewhere, having a drink before hand really calms me down and takes my mind off the problem and I stop worrying. Usually my friends like to go out and adventure and walk around, and if I dont drink anything, theres no way I would do that without either having to go to the bathroom first, or being very uncomfortable the whole time. If I am drinking though, I am usually the one to initiate going for walks, since its about the only time I feel comfotable enough to do it. I know its not good to use alcohol in that way, but sometimes I just want to be able to have fun with my friends without worrying!


----------

